
How to measure product/market fit - phsr
http://venturehacks.com/articles/measure-fit?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+venturehacks+%28Venture+Hacks%29
======
DanielBMarkham
Next time please let us know that a video begins buffering on page load.

